# Centurions (Australoheros sp. "Red Ceibal")



## baos (Jul 3, 2009)

Go easy on me. Two days ago I didn't know how to take a picture in an aquarium =)


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you use a flash? Good clear shots but the color looks a little washed out. I get that when i use flash straight on and up close. Try standing a little way back and the camera at a slight angle


----------

